# Does anyone know where THIS happened?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It wouldn't surprise me if it was in California:


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

I have no idea. Did they make the big flag to destroy it? Is it some sort of protest?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have not seen this before but I agree with you in that it would be no surprise if it happened in Comiefornia.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

That was tough.

https://comfortthroughoppression.wordpress.com/2012/11/24/american-military-occupation-japan-part-i/


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

South Korea! They want our troops out?

Then give them what they want, we should just leave that simmering hotspot. Let them handle Kim son Ugh.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

...have you ever felt something and wasn't sure if you should say it?

When I saw the picture I could feel the crowd around me..

It spooked me, and he moved away from it.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Philippines when Obama was on the throne.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Right click this link, and open in a new window: https://images.google.com/
Put your browser windows side by side.
Drag the image from your first window into that new window, onto the box in the middle.

Blammo!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Only 15 stars, I call Bullshitt on this. Photochopped.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Could this be North Korea putting out propaganda. The crappy photoshop job makes me think so.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I just right clicked on the photo, select search google for image, follow your nose.
Chinese propaganda blog. Supposed to be in S. Korea. 
South Korean youngsters are as bad as our own. 
Ready for a protest at the drop of a hat on any day that ends w "y".
https://www.chinasmack.com/angry-koreans-chinese-netizen-reactions


----------

